
Ozone Production from UV - dieselerator
https://www.oxidationtech.com/ozone/ozone-production/uv-lamp.html
======
dieselerator
Another thread on HN [22705511] points to a press release from a company
making a product that uses UVc light to disinfect breathing air. What kind of
UVc light is not disclosed, but a search of the website hints at their product
using 254 nm light.

Making clean air sounds good, but we should ask: Does it also make ozone? I
thought this might be worth checking.

Ozone is pretty toxic even in low concentrations. The recommended and
permissible exposure limit is 0.1 ppm [1] as set by both OSHA (Occupational
Safety and Health Act) and the NIOSH (United States National Institute for
Occupational Safety and Health).

In looking for information about ozone generation by UVc I found the
explanation on the Oxidation Technologies website. They wrote a clear
explanation for non experts that answers our question. It appears 254 nm light
dissociates ozone to pure oxygen. That would be a statistical result rather
than absolute. That is want I want to share here without interfering with the
HN discussion on disinfection.

[1] Ozone:
[https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/idlh/10028156.html](https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/idlh/10028156.html)

I have no connection to any of the organizations mentioned.

